
Canva Security Incident - atalay
https://support.canva.com/contact/customer-support/may-24-security-incident-faqs/
======
jazoom
I never got an email from them. Blaming users for having incorrect email
addresses is a cop out. It sounds like there are very many people they didn't
notify. Did they actually notify anyone before HIBP?

